# From last November



## davholla (Mar 12, 2022)

Springtail from the allotment TQ 40104 68783

Dicyrtomina saundersi I believe.

The real size is 1.61 mm, magnification is 4.62


IMG_2330_Springtailv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

I think a moth fly on a bramble leaf Grid ref TQ 40100 68716
The real size is 1.61 mm, magnification is 4.619


IMG_2356_Flyv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr
Beetle larva from under a piece of wood TQ 40104 68783
The real size is 4.04 mm, magnification is 2.8


IMG_2551_Beetle_larvav2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Leafhopper I think on a bramble leaf
TQ 40104 68783 
The real size is 3.27 mm, magnification is 4.2



IMG_2464_Leafhopperv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Millipede TQ 42847 70813  on a wall
I could not really measure this so I measured between the 2 eyes.
It was  0.28 mm, magnification is 4.19



IMG_2426_Millipedev2 by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## Donde (Mar 13, 2022)

Great set again. Must be a challange to get these things identified.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 13, 2022)

That hopper has very cool markings.


----------



## davholla (Mar 13, 2022)

Donde said:


> Great set again. Must be a challange to get these things identified.


Thank you millipedes are tricky from photos, hoppers I have not tried much. Springtails are in Europe surprisingly easy to get identified. Small beetle larva are not that easy yet.


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 15, 2022)

Nice set, #4 is my favorite.


----------



## Donde (Mar 27, 2022)

The leafhopper has lovely coloring.


----------

